# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Ptit problème d'heure...

## loup-blanc

Bonjour,

L'heure est réglée sur GMT et non sur GMT+2... Donc mon post est marqué comme écrit à 5h00 alors que je dormais...

Merci à vous de réparer ce petit problème.

----------


## P'tite souris

faut que tu règles ton heure à GMT + 2 via ton profil  ::

----------


## loup-blanc

Merci P'tite souris, c'était dans mon compte qu'il faut régler ce ptit soucis...

----------

